
Offshore Wind-Power Prices Are Plunging - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-12/iberdrola-sees-u-k-offshore-wind-price-fall-below-subsidies
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/2caG4](http://archive.is/2caG4)

